

You gain more by not being stupid, than you do by being smart. - Chirael
http://blog.philbirnbaum.com/2013/06/eliminating-stupidity-is-easier-than.html

======
loceng
I think I understood this. Does that mean I'm not stupid, or I'm smart?

